# Can't use mic on Intel 82801G HDA Audio Card

## NeoRiddle

Hi!

I can't use my microphone. In alsamixer does not show this channel.

I tested this, volume up all capture channels but I can't capture anything.

I can't solve this yet, Please help me! Thank you!

If you need some extra info, please ask me.

Excuse me, for put these images (but I did not know how to show inline), the following images show all channel with max volume in each one.

Here you have the playback channels:

```
┌─────────────────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]─────────────────────┐

│ Card: HDA Intel                                                                    │

│ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1                                                         │

│ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                      │

│ Item: Swap Center/LFE                                                              │

│    ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                               │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                               │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                               │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                               │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                               │

│    ├──┤     └──┘     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐    │

│    │OO│              │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│     │OO│    │

│    └──┘              └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     └──┘    │

│     95    100<>100 100<>100 100<>100    100      100                               │

│   Master    PCM     Front   Surround  Center    LFE    Mic as O  IEC958 <Swap Cen> │

└────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

Here you have the capture channels:

```
┌────────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]────────────┐

│ Card: HDA Intel                                                  │

│ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1                                       │

│ View:  Playback [Capture] Al                                     │

│ Item: Mux 1 [dB gain=40.00, 40.00]                               │

│    ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐                       ┌──┐     ┌──┐    │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│    │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│    │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│    │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     Mic      Mic      │▒▒│     │▒▒│    │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│                       │▒▒│     │▒▒│    │

│    └──┘    L└──┘R    └──┘                       └──┘     └──┘    │

│   ------   CAPTUR                                                │

│  100<>100 100<>100 100<>100                   100<>100 100<>100  │

│  Capture  Capture  Digital  Input So Input So   Mux   < Mux 1  > │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘
```

Here you have some lspci output:

```
neobalam # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 0a)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 05)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

I'm using this kernel:

```
neobalam # uname -a

Linux neobalam 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #22 SMP Fri Jan 2 16:51:43 CST 2009 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2300 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

I have these alsa related packages installed:

```
neobalam neoriddle # emerge -pv media-libs/alsa-lib media-sound/alsa-headers media-sound/alsa-tools media-sound/alsa-utils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.17  2,662 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.17a  USE="alisp midi python -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 771 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.17  USE="fltk gtk midi" ALSA_CARDS="-darla20 -darla24 -echo3g -emu10k1 -emu10k1x -gina20 -gina24 -hdsp -hdspm -ice1712 -indigo -indigoio -layla20 -layla24 -mia -mixart -mona -pcxhr -rme32 -rme96 -sb16 -sbawe -sscape -usb-usx2y -vx222" 1,510 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.17  USE="midi nls -minimal" 993 kB
```

My .config file:

```
neobalam # cat .config | grep -i "^config.*\(snd\|audio\|alsa\|hda\)"

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=60

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=y
```

Here you have some cat outputs to /proc/asound files:

```
neobalam # cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).
```

```
neobalam neoriddle # cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xefebc000 irq 21
```

```
neobalam neoriddle # cat /proc/asound/devices

  2:        : timer

  3:        : sequencer

  4: [ 0- 1]: digital audio playback

  5: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

  6: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

  7: [ 0- 1]: hardware dependent

  8: [ 0- 0]: hardware dependent

  9: [ 0]   : control
```

```
neobalam neoriddle # cat /proc/asound/oss/devices

  0: [0- 0]: mixer

  3: [0- 0]: digital audio

  4: [0- 0]: digital audio

 12: [0- 1]: digital audio
```

```
neobalam neoriddle # cat /proc/asound/timers

G0: system timer : 4000.000us (10000000 ticks)

P0-0-0: PCM playback 0-0-0 : SLAVE

  Client application 7027 : running

  Client application 9641 : stopped

  Client application 10233 : running

P0-0-1: PCM capture 0-0-1 : SLAVE

P0-0-3: PCM capture 0-0-3 : SLAVE

P0-1-0: PCM playback 0-1-0 : SLAVE
```

```
neobalam neoriddle # cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-01: STAC92xx Digital : STAC92xx Digital : playback 1

00-00: STAC92xx Analog : STAC92xx Analog : playback 1 : capture 2
```

```
neobalam neoriddle # amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 127

  Mono: Playback 127 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 255

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

  Front Right: Playback 255 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Front',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 127

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 105 [83%] [-16.50dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 105 [83%] [-16.50dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 127

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 127 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 127 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 127

  Mono: Playback 127 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 127

  Mono: Playback 127 [100%] [0.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic as Output',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 14

  Front Left: Capture 14 [100%] [21.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 14 [100%] [21.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 14

  Front Left: Capture 14 [100%] [21.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 14 [100%] [21.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Digital',0

  Capabilities: cvolume

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 120

  Front Left: Capture 120 [100%] [30.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 120 [100%] [30.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',0

  Capabilities: cenum

  Items: 'Mic'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Input Source',1

  Capabilities: cenum

  Items: 'Mic'

  Item0: 'Mic'

Simple mixer control 'Mux',0

  Capabilities: cvolume

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 2

  Front Left: Capture 2 [100%] [20.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 2 [100%] [20.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Mux',1

  Capabilities: cvolume

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 4

  Front Left: Capture 4 [100%] [40.00dB]

  Front Right: Capture 4 [100%] [40.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Swap Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]
```

Thank you for all done!

Greetings

----------

## GES

HDA Intel needs a module parameter that let everything work.

For me that's it:

```

options snd-hda-intel model=laptop

```

For me without this does not yelp.

Your kerneldocumentation sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt you find it in this file the model values.

There is many codec and other model is needed for all.

Query your codec:

```

# cat /proc/asound/card*/codec\#*|grep -i codec

```

For me that's it:

Codec: Analogue Devices AD1986A

Codec: Motorola Si3054

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *GES wrote:*   

> HDA Intel needs a module parameter that let everything work.
> 
> For me that's it:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you very much!

I have one question ...

Into /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt I have this:

```
  Module snd-hda-intel

  --------------------

    Module for Intel HD Audio (ICH6, ICH6M, ESB2, ICH7, ICH8),

                ATI SB450, SB600, RS600,

                VIA VT8251/VT8237A,

                SIS966, ULI M5461

...

...

        STAC9220/9221

          ref           Reference board

          dell-d81      Dell (unknown)

          dell-d82      Dell (unknown)

          dell-m81      Dell (unknown)

          dell-m82      Dell XPS M1210
```

My laptop is the last option (Dell XPS M1210), so its model name is 'dell-m82'. I understood that I have to append this to the option call. Right?

Something like this:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m82
```

But where is this file? :$

Because in /etc/modprobe.conf I have something similar:

```
neobalam # less /etc/modprobe.conf | grep -i snd-hda-intel

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m82### update-modules: end processing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa
```

or in '/etc/modules.conf':

```
neobalam # less /etc/modules.conf | grep -i snd-hda-intel

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel
```

or in '/etc/modprobe.d/alsa':

```
neobalam # less /etc/modprobe.d/alsa | grep -i snd-hda-intel

options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m82
```

So I don't know which one is read by Alsa to load.

----------

## GES

 *NeoRiddle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> neobalam # less /etc/modprobe.d/alsa | grep -i snd-hda-intel
> 
> ...

 

This winner, according to me.

It is here for me.

But i hope so correct the cleverer ones if it is not so.

Is needed after a modification:

```

# update-modules

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *GES wrote:*   

>  *NeoRiddle wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> neobalam # less /etc/modprobe.d/alsa | grep -i snd-hda-intel
> 
> ...

 

I test with your suggestions...

Putting in '/etc/modprobe.d/alsa' this:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m82
```

But It still not working...

Another idea? or Do you want som extra info?

Thank you!

----------

## GES

Did reboot occurs?

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *GES wrote:*   

> Did reboot occurs?

 

yes, one between every test

----------

## GES

This should work.

I do not have more ideas.

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *GES wrote:*   

> This should work.
> 
> I do not have more ideas.

 

Thank you very much!

----------

## NeoRiddle

No!!!!!!!!

Wait, I can record sound using my microphone but, I can't hear them.

So I cehced the volume levels, but all seem to be OK and with enough volume level and unmuted.

Here you have my playback alsamixer output:

```
──────────────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐

│ Card: HDA Intel                                                              │

│ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1                                                   │

│ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │

│ Item: Master [dB gain=0.00]                                                  │

│    ┌──┐     ┌──┐      ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐      ┌──┐                       │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       >

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       >

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       >

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       >

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       >

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       >

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       │

│    │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │▒▒│      │▒▒│                       │

│    ├──┤     └──┘      ├──┤     ├──┤     ├──┤      ├──┤     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     │

│    │OO│               │OO│     │OO│     │OO│      │OO│     │MM│     │OO│     │

│    └──┘               └──┘     └──┘     └──┘      └──┘     └──┘     └──┘     │

│     100   100<>100   72<>72  100<>100    100       100                       │

│ < Master >  PCM      Front   Surround  Center     LFE    Mic as O  IEC958    │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

Then let's see the capture levels:

```
┌──────────────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐

│ Card: HDA Intel                                                              │

│ Chip: SigmaTel STAC9221 A1                                                   │

│ View:  Playback [Capture] All                                                │

│ Item: Capture [dB gain=21.00, 21.0                                           │

│                                                                              │

│     ┌──┐       ┌──┐      ┌──┐                            ┌──┐      ┌──┐      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│       Mic       Mic        │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│     │▒▒│       │▒▒│      │▒▒│                            │▒▒│      │▒▒│      │

│    L└──┘R     L└──┘R     └──┘                            └──┘      └──┘      │

│    CAPTUR     CAPTUR                                                         │

│   100<>100   100<>100  100<>100                        100<>100  100<>100    │

│  <Capture >  Capture   Digital    Input So  Input So     Mux      Mux 1      │

└──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┘

```

If you can see there are two channels called "input So" and above of them there are two banners saying "Mic" but, niether of them have a volume level column.

Is it right?

----------

## GES

You should be able to claim Mic volume.

It may be at me:

```

+----------------------------------------[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]-----------------------------------------+

| Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                           |

| Chip: Analog Devices AD1986A                                                                                              |

| View:  Playback  Capture [All]                                                                                            |

| Item: Master [dB gain=-1.50, -1.50]                                                                                       |

|                                                                                                                           |

|                                                                                                                           |

|                                                                                                                           |

|                                                                                                                           |

|    +--+     +--+     +--+     +--+      +--+     +--+                                 +--+              +--+              |

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              >

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |::|     |::|      |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|              |

|    +--+     +--+     +--+     +--+      +--+     +--+              +--+     +--+      +--+              +--+              |

|    |OO|     |OO|     |OO|     |OO|      |MM|                       |OO|     |OO|      |OO|                                |

|    +--+     +--+     +--+     +--+      +--+                       +--+     +--+     L+--+R                               |

|                     ------   ------    ------            ------                      CAPTUR   ------   ------   ------    |

|   97<>97  100<>100 100<>100 100<>100  100<>100   0<>0                               100<>100          100<>100            |

| < Master >  PCM      Line      CD       Mic    Mic Boos  Phone    IEC958  IEC958 D    Aux      Mono   Capture    Mix      |

|                                                                                                                           |

|                                                                                                                           |

+---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

+----------------------------------------[AlsaMixer v1.0.17 (Press Escape to quit)]-----------------------------------------+

| Card: HDA Intel                                                                                                           |

| Chip: Analog Devices AD1986A                                                                                              |

| View:  Playback  Capture [All]                                                                                            |

| Item: Off-hook                                                                                                            |

|                                                                                                                           |

|                                                                                                                           |

|                                                                                                                           |

|                                                                                                                           |

|    +--+     +--+     +--+                                 +--+              +--+                        +--+              |

|    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

<    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

|    |::|     |::|     |  |                                 |::|              |::|                        |::|              |

|    +--+     +--+     +--+               +--+     +--+     +--+              +--+               +--+     +--+     +--+     |

|    |OO|     |MM|                        |OO|     |OO|     |OO|                                 |OO|              |OO|     |

|    +--+     +--+                        +--+     +--+    L+--+R                                +--+              +--+     |

|   ------   ------            ------                      CAPTUR   ------   ------    ------                               |

|  100<>100 100<>100   0<>0                               100<>100          100<>100                    100<>100            |

|     CD      Mic    Mic Boos  Phone     IEC958  IEC958 D   Aux      Mono   Capture     Mix    Caller I Digital <Off-hook>  |

|                                                                                                                           |

|                                                                                                                           |

+---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+

```

----------

## NeoRiddle

 *GES wrote:*   

> You should be able to claim Mic volume.

 

Ok, but in my channels....

Which one do you think could be?

----------

